

Protestors march on Ebola centre in Sierra Leone - archgoon
http://www.trust.org/item/20140726160952-f3p5c/?source=jtTheWire

======
msie
Argh, I say. As if Ebola isn't bad enough, pile on a fearful and uneducated
public making the situation worse. My sympathies and admiration to the people
trying to get a handle on the situation over there. Public education seems to
be half the battle.

